# banque de son OS 9



## drake94 (12 Janvier 2016)

Salut, 

Voila, je n'ai jamais vraiment put me défaire du "hic" de mac os 9 (#lesvraissavent), et je cherche donc un lien donnant accès a cette banque de osn (j'imagine que quelqu'un l'a fait depuis le temps), si possible en format losseless. Vous connaissez ? 


Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2016)

C'est quoi le nom exact de ton son ?
Il n'est pas dans la banque de son standard d'Os9 sous ce nom en tous cas


----------



## drake94 (12 Janvier 2016)

ah mince si ce n'est pas "hic", je ne sais pas comment il s'appelle. C'était un des différents son d'erreur proposé en cas de fausse manip


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2016)

drake94 a dit:


> ah mince si ce n'est pas "hic", je ne sais pas comment il s'appelle. C'était un des différents son d'erreur proposé en cas de fausse manip


Si tu trouve le nom, pas de soucis je peux te le filer.
Mais, sans le bon nom…


----------



## drake94 (12 Janvier 2016)

Je l'ai trouvé dans cette vidéo : 



 à 28s, apparemment, il s'appellerait "wild eep", je crois


----------



## baron (12 Janvier 2016)

Lien de téléchargement et explications (en anglais mais c'est simpliste) ici : 
• http://gizmodo.com/5936887/how-to-get-the-classic-mac-sounds-back-into-os-x


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2016)

drake94 a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé dans cette vidéo :
> 
> 
> 
> à 28s, apparemment, il s'appellerait "wild sep", je crois



Y'a là aussi : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/19079/mac-os-classic-sound-pack
Mais dans l'absolu, grillé par le Baron


----------



## baron (12 Janvier 2016)

D'autant que le lien de téléchargement indiqué sur la page que je renseignais est le même…


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2016)

baron a dit:


> D'autant que le lien de téléchargement indiqué sur la page que je renseignais est le même…


Ah oui, effectivement…


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Ah oui, effectivement…



Coin !


----------



## sofizabel (15 Janvier 2016)

bonsoir
il y a quelques temps j'ai recherché le son "canard". il me semble qu'on m'avait conseillé le site Apple où je l'ai trouvé.


----------

